# Suggestion for a sophisticated cookie or bar?



## Kevin Riley (Feb 10, 2009)

I have some guests arriving for the weekend. They don't like the usual chocolate chip cookies or anything too sweet. I need an idea for a cookie or bar I can bake that satisfies a more sophisticated palate. Any ideas?


----------



## tanya (Feb 10, 2009)

Short bread

Super posh chewy cookies - BBC - Food - Recipes - Super-posh chewy cookies 

 googling adult coookies wasnt a great idea.. 

Almond cookies Almond Cookie Recipe - Recipe for Almond Cookies - Tea Time Cookie Recipe

Peanutbutter cookies I think arent too sweet..


----------



## jabbur (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe lemon bars or these cheesy biscuits
Mixer Cheese Biscuits Recipe - Cheese - MyRecipes.com 
I usually make these without the lemon juice and roll out the dough.  I cut the dough with small cookie cutters and bake.  Everyone always raves about them and they are not sweet at all.  The idea of piping the dough is wonderful though.  You could probably even use a cookie press and make some wonderful shapes that way.  These can be frozen for up to a month so if there's a lot left over, just pop them in the freezer with a layer of waxpaper or parchment between them and have some for another occasion.


----------



## Kevin Riley (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks. Those cookies at the BBC look like they'll fit the bill nicely. And, yes, googling adult cookies is not a good idea LOL.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2009)

here is a link to an incredible cookie, has three layers, I started eating them after the second layer had been applied, was good that way, but the ganache/topping was sublime
http://www.michigansugar.com/recipes/recipe.php?ID=243


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 12, 2009)

What about a biscotte?  That's usually considered a pretty sophisticated cookie.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like I am coming late to this thread, but if you haven't yet made up your mind, give these a try. I often take them to the gallery with me for our Art Walks. Everyone is pleased with them. (I make a double batch and use a fluted cookie cutter).

PECAN SABLE COOKIES

3/4 cup pecans (3 oz), toasted and cooled, plus about 32 pecan halves (3 oz) 
2/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons confectioners sugar 
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
1 large egg, separated 
Special equipment: a 2-inch round cookie cutter 

Preparation
Preheat oven to 325°F. 
Pulse toasted pecans with 2 tablespoons confectioners sugar in a food processor until finely ground. Whisk together flour, salt, and baking powder in a bowl. 
Beat together butter, remaining 2/3 cup confectioners sugar, and vanilla in a bowl with an electric mixer at high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add egg yolk and beat well. Add flour and ground-pecan mixture and mix at low speed until just combined, 30 seconds to 1 minute. (Dough will be crumbly but will hold together when squeezed.) 
Halve dough and roll out 1 half between 2 sheets of wax paper until 1/4 inch thick (about a 9-inch round). Cut out as many rounds as possible with cookie cutter and arrange about 2 inches apart on buttered large baking sheets, reserving scraps. Roll out and cut remaining dough in same manner. Gather scraps, then reroll and cut in same manner. 
Beat egg white until frothy, then brush tops of rounds lightly with egg white. Put a pecan half on top of each round, then brush pecan lightly with egg white. 
Bake cookies in middle of oven until tops are pale golden, 15 to 20 minutes. Cool cookies on sheets on racks 2 minutes, then transfer to racks to cool completely.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 12, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> What about a biscotte?  That's usually considered a pretty sophisticated cookie.


I would second biscotti.  My wife made a batch this weekend with cranberries and almonds, then dipped them in chocolate.  They were adult worthy for sure.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/3268751618_424b320ae0.jpg


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 12, 2009)

Those look beautiful.  You can do them with or without the chocolate so it's a great one recipe for all tastes.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes biscotti, or what about shortbread?  I have seen many interesting takes on this including lavender shortbread and sweet basil shortbread.


----------

